# Getting started with pens



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm looking for a project for my Dad. He enjoys turning on his lathe but isn't extremely precise. He has made some paper towel holders and such but nothing smaller than a 1" round dowel for me to use in knives.

Where is the place to go for pen kits and parts? I'm looking for a kit with everything except wood, as we have LOTS of mesquite and pecan for projects like this.


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Check out www.woodturningz.com to start with. I have had quick shipping and great service from them.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

check out www.penturners.org


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

There are tons of projects besides pens.

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_projects.html

The bird houses are wonderful and popular.

I still make wood fishing lures.

If you have a good supply of wood, then let your mind go wild. Lot of projects that won't require getting sucked into the pen vortex


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

WildThings said:


> check out www.penturners.org


might want to hold off for a few until they investigate the problems

I don't know..but there has been some issues over the last couple months, and I (IMO) think they are hacked (or they have some bad code)


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Here is a starting set for pen turning from PSI.. since he already has the lathe, this looks like about all he would need to get in business....

A WARNING though....It is 'addictive' and after he turns his first pen the 'vortex' will grab him and you won't see much of Dad after that.. He will be out in the shop...:rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSTART1B2.html

or...below is the 'deluxe' set...but bet he could get started with the basic set above....

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSTART1A2.html


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. he needs a summer project...the garden is long dead and fall is still a couple of months away, and Mom needs him out of the house! LOL! He has a detached shop with A/C and has already done most any project I can think of from turning shafts to building cabinets and bookshelves for the family. He is aging so something a little smaller would fit well I think...

I'll get him a starter kit and stand back. Either he'll like it or not, but if I push it'll be my fault when it fails.:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I would suggest a small organization drawer. It's nice to have one location for all the different bushings when learning. If he enjoys it, they will start showing up and most have one use for each style 

Be sure to show him the other projects


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

HUT Products have always been good to me. gb
http://www.hutproducts.com/


----------

